# Finding Heatsink



## SoldierA2 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, I was hoping to O.C. my AM3 Phenom IIx2 555 since I wasn't able to unlock the other cores, and was wondering whether anyone could suggest good heatsinks that are <50$ I had already come across the two listed below on Newegg and was wondering whether either of them would be good to.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057&cm_re=N520-_-35-103-057-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the first one you chose is ok, however the second one doesn't fit your cpu.

Zalman and Tuniq make better ones. The zalman on that site is better than the ones you chose as is the tuniq tower. The tuniq tower is very big so you need to make sure you have room for it.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Take the Xigmatek HDST 1283 nothing beats it for the price imho... and it has AM2 - AM3 install so its pi*s easy


----------

